# Hd 870



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This is my 870 home defense project.



I installed Knoxx furniture, a +3 mag extension, and hung a 230 lumen lamp out front. The receiver is drilled and tapped for a weaver base to hang optics on it. I am having 4, five shell

velcro side saddles made for it at a local sewing shop.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Like to see those Velcro side saddles when complete, looks good.

Did you choose the material yourself , that will be holding the shot shells ?
:smt023


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Like to see those Velcro side saddles when complete, looks good.
> 
> Did you choose the material yourself , that will be holding the shot shells ?
> :smt023


Yes, the backing is heavy black 2" nylon belting. The elastic is the heaviest 2" I could find, and the Velcro is the name brand industrial strength. I actually made a

prototype to bring to the stitch shop so they know what I want.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I picked up the side saddles today. They look pretty good and work quite well. Here are some pics.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's another.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> Here's another.


That was fast, looks darn good.
How many strips did you make ?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> That was fast, looks darn good.
> How many strips did you make ?


Just 5 so far. I think that they are a handy way to keep the 870 fed. They fit in a AR mag pouch pretty well.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*goldwing*;
If you don't mind, I have a suggestion to offer you.

Put the reload shells into the carriers "upside-down," with the shell bases pointing down, not up. The elastic should be firm enough to keep the shells from falling out.

The reason for doing that is efficiency in reloading.
When you turn the shotgun upside-down to reload it, that brings the loading port around to the "top."
If the shells then can be extracted from their loops upward, closer to the loading port, and in better orientation, the reload can be done with less movement and more quickly.

*Question:* What adhesive holds the Velcro to the shotgun's receiver? (My experience with Velcro's own brand of adhesive has not been all that good.)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *goldwing*;
> If you don't mind, I have a suggestion to offer you.
> 
> Put the reload shells into the carriers "upside-down," with the shell bases pointing down, not up. The elastic should be firm enough to keep the shells from falling out.
> ...


The adhesive looks to be the same sort as is used for mouse traps. In the instructions they recommend that you should allow 24 hours after installation before putting a

load on the adhesive. I went one better. I applied a steel plate and c-clamps for a day. They aren't coming off without a heat gun. As far as inverting the shells, thanks for the

suggestion, that makes perfect sense. It only took 2 seconds to flip the card.

GW


----------

